

Myspace to lay off over half of staff tomorrow - dkasper
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110110/myspace-plans-to-lay-off-550-to-600-employees-tomorrow/?mod=tweet

======
tptacek
We're hiring a lead Rails dev, if anyone there is interested.

------
chanri
At least this was done after the holidays (unlike Yahoo which gave it's
employees an early christmas present).

